# [EVDL] 350green Level-3 EVSE at Stanford Shopping Center



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I just received a report from a Leaf EV driver who went to the 
prestigious Stanford Shopping Center to use the Level-3 EVSE he heard 
was there. He could not use it even though he was told it was free 
to use, it actually required a prepaid 350green RFID card 
http://350green.com/card/
which initially costs $21. Each use of the Level-3 EVSE debits the 
card $7. 350green had installed the Level-3 EVSE and a dual Level-2
Coulomb EVSE servicing two EV-Only spots. 

Their EV Charging Finder site 
http://350green.com/locate/
data is rather hokum, thus not to be relied on.

I have updated the existing recargo listing
http://www.recargo.com/sites/5233

It seems some Level-3 EVSE stated as free is likely not, but $7 is a
small cost for a quick charge service. After the L3 cycle has 
completed, I would move my EV to a L2 EVSE which is likely free or
cheaper.


{brucedp.150m.com}

-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - Send your email first class

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 10 Apr 2012 at 2:56, Bruce EVangel Parmenter wrote:
> 
> > $7 is a small cost for a quick charge service.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

You should weigh that $7 cost by knowing some other factors:

-Stanford Shopping Center caters to the local affluent, where the
cost of Gucci anything is not worth mentioning.

-Time is ultra important to those clients. Waiting 8 hours for
an 80% charge makes $7 a pittance. Heck, if there was a 30
second hyper charger, they would opt for it at $50 a pop
(they spend more on a swanky lunch than that).

-Despite the cost$, the parking structure is always quite busy
as anyone that 'is' anyone 'has-to' be seen there (Yikes! ...
goes back to the ol' peer pressure thang, huh?).
Being seen not having to wait for a charge shows your status
(I think you get that silly point, they gots way-too much moola
to even think about kWH pennies).


Personally, when driving a Leaf, I would likely opt to try their
L3 for the experience. Because normally I would plan ahead to do
Level-2 charging though maybe not at that Center as I heard they
might impose a time limit on their EVSE soon.

My chat with the Coda staff said their management has a Sales
office at Stanford and that they are considering installing EVSE
they will set to $1 an hour (not in so many words, but to keep
the Riffraff out of the EV spaces, and draw visibility to drivers
who have more than two coins to rub-together = more business for 
them, a business decision to use their EVSE to draw in customers).

There are many places to spend time at the Stanford Shopping 
Center that the 'not so affluent' can afford and still have a nice
time. I am in that category, and enjoy the specialty shops, the
coffee houses, and fine restaurants. I would consider it a local 
point of interest for visiting friends and family (not everyone 
is an EV-nut like me).


btw
Local residential PGE electricity not on a special tier, is about
$0.15 per Kilo Watt Hour. So, a Level-3 to 80% would be 
(24kWH * .8 * $.15pkWH)= $2.88 
or using Level-2 a 24kWH charge would be (24kWH * $.15pkWH)= $3.60
Today local petrol is ~$4.40/Gal
http://www.sanjosegasprices.com/map_gas_prices.aspx?z=11&lat=37.425849&long=-122.147584&sid=2330&ft=A
(Please avoid OT petrol discussions).


{brucedp.150m.com}




-


> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> > On 10 Apr 2012 at 2:56, Bruce EVangel Parmenter wrote:
> >
> > > $7 is a small cost for a quick charge service.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I was there and uploaded the images I took to the recargo listing for 
this site 
http://www.recargo.com/sites/5233 

I am disappointed in the quality of work by the vendors 350green 
chose to install the L3 EVSE. In the images on the above site, it 
clearly shows the strain relief for the coupler-cable is not in place 
(shown 6" down the cable from the left side of the L3 EVSE). This 
means the EVSE is powered on and functioning but its power coupler 
cable is dangling from its own wire connection (this is a bad thing). 

Also, there is no EV-Only signage. Some paint on the asphalt of the 
space is not EV-Only signage. Drivers need to have the same EV-Only 
parking signage as the L2 EVSE that vendors for 350green installed on 
the opposite side of the parking garage on the 1st floor. 

A sign has to be in the face of a fuel vehicle (ice) driver else they 
will park in the EV-Only spot feigning innocence and blocking access 
to the L3 EVSE. All the effort and money for this L3 EVSE is moot 
unless there is proper EV-Only signage at the L3 spot to keep ice out 
of it. 

While the Center does have two L2 EVSE
http://www.recargo.com/sites/1565
they are powered by the same 60A power panel that powered the 
privous 3kW AeroVironment EVSE. So, sadly, those two Level-2 Coulomb 
EVSE the vendor for 350Green installed as an upgrade are likely set 
to 3kW (fine for Leaf EV gen1, but half-powered/too slow for the new 
EVs that are coming). 

There is a RFID symbol on the L3 EVSE that perhaps eludes to using a 
RFID Visa or MasterCard card, else for drivers to use this L3 EVSE, 
they need to bring with them a prepaid 350green RFID card 
http://350green.com/card/ This EVSE is set to cost $7 per use for 
less than $3 worth of electricity.

Still for the Center's affluent customer base, $7 is nothing. 
How fat is your Gucci bag?




{brucedp.150m.com}

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/350green-Level-3-EVSE-at-Stanford-Shopping-Center-tp4545103p4548268.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Everyone is forgetting demand charges that are applied in commercial
settings. We have to offer the same pricing across all Bay Area sites, PG&E
demand chargers can range $12 to $5 per kW. 
Two level 2 charging stations across the parking lot are free to fuel, I
hope this helps.

As far as EV only parking signage, there is no mandate to do it so hosts
usually dictate what we post. 

Overall we are trying to install infrastructure as fast as we can, we'll do
better each time.

Thanks for your patience and support
Mariana - 350Green

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/350green-Level-3-EVSE-at-Stanford-Shopping-Center-tp4545103p4553477.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 12 Apr 2012 at 17:43, Mariana wrote:
> 
> > Everyone is forgetting demand charges that are applied in commercial
> > settings. We have to offer the same pricing across all Bay Area sites, PG&E
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

In commercial settings, power companies do usually charge for peak power.
The electric bill will include charges both for energy used and for peak
power demand.

This accounts for the costs of varying demand and bringing up ancillary
generation; baseline generation costs much less per kWh than
fast-responding gas turbines.

I expect that the quoted value is $5-12 per kW on a monthly basis: if the
peak power used by a customer is 100kW one month, their bill will have an
extra $500-1200 due to their peak power demand. On the other hand, that
customer will pay less per kWh than residential customers who do not have
demand charges.

-Morgan LaMoore



> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 12 Apr 2012 at 17:43, Mariana wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> EVDL Administrator wrote:
> 
> > > Everyone is forgetting demand charges that are applied in commercial
> > > settings. We have to offer the same pricing across all Bay Area sites,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------

